# How many of ya'll living with yo parents?



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

I don't think of it as a bad thing, some people do, but when you have hardships it makes sense to hit the bag, yo know I mean?

Poll:


----------



## Hayman (Dec 27, 2014)

Yes, I still live in the family home with the parents. I don't really have any other option really:

1) My job is low-paid and it's extremely difficult to save up the substantial amounts of money that's required.
2) No mortgage lender would give me anything on my low income (yes, I have looked into this)
3) Even renting cheaper places around these parts would take up literally half my monthly income in one go
4) If there was somewhere cheap enough, I couldn't afford to keep up with the domestic bills to run the place without resorting to not eating/drinking
5) I have no partner in order to help out with all of the above costs, unlike everyone else of my age.

As I've said a few times, my life basically stalled when I was 16. Apart from getting a job and having a car, my life has basically stood still after I finished school. I've made no life progressions whatsoever. Literally nothing else major has happened.

I'll be living with my parents for the foreseeable future. When they die and I'm the only one left here (which they've kind-of already prepared for), I haven't got a clue what the heck I'm going to do :?. See reason 4. So, it's a case of have no life in my prime, save pennies like crazy and then _hope_ I'll have enough tucked away to tide me over when this eventuality does crop up. I have no other option open to me.


----------



## Batcat (Nov 19, 2014)

I live with my parents as I have no friends whom I could share a flat with. My brother still lives at home and he is 24. I hope to move out within the next 5 years. I pay them something like £100 a month, I suppose this money is spent on feeding me anyway.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I live with my mom, I have no job or transportation. I will most likely die here.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I live with my parents (well, my mother, my dad works abroad most months). I like it though, I'm not the independent kind... so the thought of moving out scares me. I pay like £60 a month... I negotiated for that price, thus why it's so low :3


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

I do. It's the worst thing ever if you are an american man.


----------



## Jammer25 (Feb 22, 2014)

Moved back in with my parents this past December after not having lived with them for 3 years. 

I'm in the midst of getting my own marketing business off the ground, so I'm fortunate enough to have my parents let me come back while I grow a stable income from it.

So yeah, right now I'm back in my childhood room for the foreseeable future. I'm keeping my options open by looking for other jobs though, so there's that just in case my business doesn't work out.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

No, I'd rather be homeless than live with my parents again..haha. They drive me insane. Luckily I'm independent enough where this has never been an issue.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Yeah.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

currently living with them. would be nice to move out at some point.


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

I'd go crazy, it would be so so so depressing


----------



## shyguy07 (Mar 22, 2015)

I do. I've still been doing it since I was working because 1, I'm not sure I can handle living on my own and grocery shopping and everything, and 2 I really want a house and I had to get my credit and money in order. I pay them money and help out at home in exchange.

I appreciate them letting me, but sometimes it can drive you crazy when you just want to be alone. I do worry about living on my own though that I may get depressed with no company.


----------



## anti-socialsocialite (May 1, 2011)

Yep, I'm stuck here for the time being. Once I transfer from my community college in a year or so I'm going to live on or around campus. I ain't proud of living with my parents, but c'est de la vie that's mother****in' life. Absolute worst case scenario I'm just going to take out a loan for college living expenses, because with the field I'm going to college to get in to I'm pretty much assured a solid income. Even with living expenses, my loan is still going to be less than the typical college student loan anyway since my grants are going to pay off a hefty chunk of the tuition.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Have never lived away from my parents.


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

sadly yes... im 23... turning 24 soon..

but I feel I can't live alone, I need a man or friends..or my brother to stay w /me. lol


----------



## TheDigitalMan (Mar 21, 2015)

Yes, and I have to get out of here as soon as possible. I'd like it to be this year, but I don't think that's realistically going to happen. I just need to focus on saving up money for now, and hopefully I'll be able to make the move by next year.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Here. I'm psychologically pretty disabled. Prospects not good.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

I do. At this point I consider it a good thing, as I'm a college student. College is expensive enough. Hopefully I'll get an apartment after I graduate.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I live with my boyfriend. I rely on him though so I don't think it counts as being alone and independent.


----------



## distantrose (Mar 28, 2015)

I still am. I don't think I'll ever move out unless I have to. Who knows, once I get myself together I'll think differently?


----------



## jlscho03 (Sep 5, 2012)

Yeah. Still am... I have mixed feelings on it, but for the most part it doesn't bother me.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Not for 4 years now.


----------



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

The amount of people here still living with their parents is staggering.


----------



## GloomyTracy (Jan 17, 2015)

I don't look down at the arrangement of living at home beyond the age of 18.

College and dorm-life should have been the stepping stone to living independence, but I knew by the end of high school I wouldn't be able to live on campus with my anxiety, and I appeased it by living at home and going to a local college.

My parents are the biggest part of my social circle, so if I was to move out, I would be de-facto moving away from the two people I talk to the most.

The only time I feel embarrassed about living at home is when workmen enter the house to work on the house, I go to work extra early those mornings or else hide in my bedroom if I can. I have heard workmen ask my mother about me before and inquire about my age and if I am in college (I am short - 5'2" and look young for my age) and when people question her about me, she likes to open up and tell them everything, that I am 35 and how I never got married and how "I am shy" and then I can never look those workmen in the eye or allow myself to be seen by them again after she tells them that.


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

I live my parents. I work two jobs and there is still no way I could ever support myself....


----------



## Ashley123 (Aug 2, 2012)

I live alone. My dad told me that if I kept skipping classes at uni (which I did because of social anxiety), I had to move out.


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

haha dat ratio doe :|

oh SAS :sigh

I think it would be more appropriate if only adults could vote.... or say, only those over the age of 21

Teens still living at home (or not out on their own yet) is kinda to be expected.


----------



## nirvanarulez94 (Jan 24, 2013)

It would be impossible not to around here, unless you have like 5 roommates or live on a university dorm or something. The upside is that it's safe and the weather is nice. Super expensive though


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

I live with my boyfriend's family. I pay for my own groceries and bills but there's no way I could afford my own place even with my boyfriend's help. 

I wouldn't mind living with my momma, though. I hate when people give other's **** for it. No shame in living at home.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

Lets see, lemme do the math here, I only barely make 20k a year, my brother makes more or less the same. Our mother finally started working again and that's... what 30k a year maybe? Our aunt is on welfare and only gets maybe 6k a year from the govt? All this isn't even including taxes so it's much much less. Plus expenditures for four cars, rent is 1200 a month, groceries, medical bills, medicine, stupid crap that we keep buying. Seems to me that NONE of us can live on our own unless we lived in a cheap studio or shack for 1 person. All four of us depend on one another, damn this economy and damn everyone and everything. Also to hell with those people who look down upon me and my brother for being poor, we've only had our mother to look out for us after our father spent the family fortune then disappeared when we were kids. Most people can never relate to us because they have two parents with reliable jobs, two big sources of income. 

I'm aware money doesn't bring happiness or solve everything, but it sure as hell beats stressing about living on the raggedy edge and wondering if you're going to be okay in the future. My fellow peers in their 20s who take out a huge student loan, and live by themselves, or roommates, I don't think they understand that if their career doesn't pan off, they're going to be paying off debts for years to come. It's a risk yes, is it worth taking?--That's highly contingent on the person, how strong is their drive to succeed is, how will they stand out among the competition and will they acquire that dream job or wind up doing something they hate?


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Malek said:


> Lets see, lemme do the math here, I only barely make 20k a year, my brother makes more or less the same. Our mother finally started working again and that's... what 30k a year maybe? Our aunt is on welfare and only gets maybe 6k a year from the govt? All this isn't even including taxes so it's much much less. Plus expenditures for four cars, rent is 1200 a month, groceries, medical bills, medicine, stupid crap that we keep buying. Seems to me that NONE of us can live on our own unless we lived in a cheap studio or shack for 1 person. All four of us depend on one another, damn this economy and damn everyone and everything. Also to hell with those people who look down upon me and my brother for being poor, we've only had our mother to look out for us after our father spent the family fortune then disappeared when we were kids. Most people can never relate to us because they have two parents with reliable jobs, two big sources of income.
> 
> I'm aware money doesn't bring happiness or solve everything, but it sure as hell beats stressing about living on the raggedy edge and wondering if you're going to be okay in the future. My fellow peers in their 20s who take out a huge student loan, and live by themselves, or roommates, I don't think they understand that if their career doesn't pan off, they're going to be paying off debts for years to come. It's a risk yes, is it worth taking?--That's highly contingent on the person, how strong is their drive to succeed is, how will they stand out among the competition and will they acquire that dream job or wind up doing something they hate?


Your story made me cry.


----------



## ashleynoelle87 (Feb 22, 2014)

Yes, I still live with my parents. Most of my friends have moved out, and when I see them struggling and having to live in horrible neighborhoods, it makes me glad that I have a home. I most likely will live with my parents forever, seeing as I am unable to hold a job or drive or anything else I would need to do to be able to live alone.


----------



## Melodic (Apr 16, 2009)

Yeah, but it's pretty normal at my age to be living at home while studying full time. The peers who live out of home are usually those who have moved from interstate, overseas or rural locations to study here. Also, it's just more financially viable and it's allowed me to save up a lot, and not worry about cooking everyday etc. The longest I've lived out of home was 6 weeks for a placement, and that was fun, but I got sick of eating my own food. ._.


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

Yes, I live with my mother. I still have a lot in student loans left to pay off and it would be financially irresponsible for me to move out if I don't have to. 

3 more years living at home is worth the $20K+ in interest I'll be saving by paying off loans early.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

thatsher said:


> here it's normal to live with your parents until your mid-20 i guess. all of my friends still live with their parents. it's not embarrassing to mention that. I live with my parent too, I don't even feel like moving out. I was going to move to another city next month but I decided I don't want to.


Here? Where is here? Where I am people only do it if they is po.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

thatsher said:


> Germany xD


Ahh Deutchland.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

ugh, it was either live w/ my mom or live out on the streets. living w/ her drives me mad. i hate being infected w/ her bad influence. 

it sucks being too poor to live alone.


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

I think this thread probably attracts people living with their parents but 80% Is still very scary. Hopefully a good portion of us can get through this and be independent some day...


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Unfortunately, I still do, and probably will for many more years.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I live with my mom but it's not a free ride, I pay half the bills and we argue regularly


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Only for legal reasons obviously lol once I'm 18 deuces mom


----------



## SuperSaiyanGod (Jan 21, 2014)

I still live with my mom. She doesn't bother me too much. By the time I move out, I'll be in my 30s.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I live with my parents due to health, money, and learning disability.


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

I put other, since even though I technically live in a dorm, my parents pay for it and I spend all my holidays with them.


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

You have to do what you have to do.
You need to reconsider the living situation...probably move in an even cheaper area and do with 2 instead of 4 cars.



Malek said:


> Lets see, lemme do the math here, I only barely make 20k a year, my brother makes more or less the same. Our mother finally started working again and that's... what 30k a year maybe? Our aunt is on welfare and only gets maybe 6k a year from the govt? All this isn't even including taxes so it's much much less. Plus expenditures for four cars, rent is 1200 a month, groceries, medical bills, medicine, stupid crap that we keep buying. Seems to me that NONE of us can live on our own unless we lived in a cheap studio or shack for 1 person. All four of us depend on one another, damn this economy and damn everyone and everything. Also to hell with those people who look down upon me and my brother for being poor, we've only had our mother to look out for us after our father spent the family fortune then disappeared when we were kids. Most people can never relate to us because they have two parents with reliable jobs, two big sources of income.
> 
> I'm aware money doesn't bring happiness or solve everything, but it sure as hell beats stressing about living on the raggedy edge and wondering if you're going to be okay in the future. My fellow peers in their 20s who take out a huge student loan, and live by themselves, or roommates, I don't think they understand that if their career doesn't pan off, they're going to be paying off debts for years to come. It's a risk yes, is it worth taking?--That's highly contingent on the person, how strong is their drive to succeed is, how will they stand out among the competition and will they acquire that dream job or wind up doing something they hate?


----------



## HannahG (Aug 31, 2010)

I live on my own.

Several years ago I had to move back in with them, and lived with them for about a year while I saved up. I felt like I had to justify everything to them. My dad was always asking question after question about my job situation, and my goals, and how I needed to get a high paying job... everyday I'd get home and he was constantly asking me how many places I applied to for a better job. How many resumes I sent out... it was horrible. He still does things like that when I visit so I have no desire to live with them ever again. Though, my mom and I get along really well...

I feel for anyone who is still living with thier parents. It's not easy.


----------



## Bored Alien (Feb 5, 2015)

I do, never moved out for school or anything, thought it was the good move since i went to college without racking up debt but now my parents have basically Made me their indentured servant. if i get a decent job I'm moving out soon as possible.


----------



## LadyApathy (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm about to turn 25 and I still live with my parents. Loser for life :/


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

Yes i do. But i don't mind it, it's only me and my mum. We might as well live together instead of sitting lonely in our own apartments lol. She's says that i can live with her as long as she's alive if i have to. She would have to move if i moved out because of the high rent, so she needs me. I'm guessing i will be stuck here for atleast 5 more years, probably more.


----------



## nameless3903787489796 (Sep 6, 2013)

I'm still living with my parents. But I am planning to move out in 3 years time.


----------



## Katherine114 (Jun 1, 2014)

Living with my mom still.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

LichtLune said:


> I think this thread probably attracts people living with their parents but 80% Is still very scary. Hopefully a good portion of us can get through this and be independent some day...


It's probably also because most people on SAS are young, but yeah... I was a bit shocked when I saw the result, too. I expected a high number, but it's more extreme than I thought it would be.

(I live alone, btw)


----------



## HellCell (Jul 8, 2014)

Until my income is north of 20 an hour, I don't see it happening. I don't see draining all my money on essentials with nothing to spare for hobbies as acceptable cash expenditure.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

LichtLune said:


> I think this thread probably attracts people living with their parents but 80% Is still very scary. Hopefully a good portion of us can get through this and be independent some day...


 This post bothers me a bit because it apparently goes on the assumption that everyone has the same priorities and/or wants the same thing. Frankly, ATM, not being independent is the least of my worries. I'm struggling just to keep caring about anything. And the crazy thing is I'm not even really depressed. I don't want to be independent. The fact of the matter is I'm living FOR my parents. Not just with them.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Man! I jsut want to be independent so i can bring girls over to my bedroom. It sucks trying to have sex when you live with your parents. I don't even have a lock on my door.


----------



## Bored Alien (Feb 5, 2015)

Imbored21 said:


> Man! I jsut want to be independent so i can bring girls over to my bedroom. It sucks trying to have sex when you live with your parents. I don't even have a lock on my door.


Right, like my mom's so nosy too like i bring a chick through my window to bang her in my racecar bed and my mom hears and runs in beating me with a newspaper saying she's gonna get me fixed.


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

Bored Alien said:


> Right, like my mom's so nosy too like i bring a chick through my window to bang her in my racecar bed and my mom hears and runs in beating me with a newspaper saying she's gonna get me fixed.


----------



## seaport (Sep 19, 2010)

GloomyTracy said:


> I don't look down at the arrangement of living at home beyond the age of 18.
> 
> College and dorm-life should have been the stepping stone to living independence, but I knew by the end of high school I wouldn't be able to live on campus with my anxiety, and I appeased it by living at home and going to a local college.
> 
> ...


My mother is the same way, lol.


----------



## gumballhead (Jun 8, 2011)

I live with my Mom. Like others have said, my job is too low paying to live on. I could afford a small apartment in the bad side of town, but everyone I know has said that's a bad idea. So, I'm saving up my money, hoping to eventually purchase a decent home, or, once mom dies, hopefully I'll inherit the house. That's the good thing about being an only child.


----------



## catwizard (Oct 9, 2014)

unfortunately still live with parents. been trying and trying to find a full time job that pays more than minimum wage... no luck. my goal is to move out by winter though. i really need out of here and to be on my own. sick of feeling like im a kid.


----------

